# Games.



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

Ticket to Ride is one of my favorite games and I was happy to find it available on the Stream4k. Sadly, pretty much all of my other Android game purchases were absent.

I downloaded Steamlink and was able to sync my Steam controller without issue. I streamed Stellaris and it played almost flawlessly. It really needs an ethernet connection for action games to stream without lag, so I'm hoping someone gets an adapter working but overall I'm really excited to be able to stream my games. A very nice bonus I wasn't expecting.


----------

